# Travel Destinations > South America >  la-c america- s america help please!!

## Travel4

Hi guys

Im planning on travelling through central and south america later in the year for about 6 months.  My plan is to fly to la, then travel by bus through to central america and then onto south america and was just wondering if anyone could answer a few questions i have or any tips for this route!

Firstly, do you think 6 months is sufficient? I probably wont be spending much of that in central america to be honest, but the countries i really want to visit in south america are ecuador, peru, chile, argentina and brazil.

Also, what is the ease of entering these countries on a British passport? Can visas just be bought when entering on the border or do they have to be acquired in advance? Is there anything else i should be aware of when crossing borders? Is it relatively straight forward and hassle free? 


Has anyone got any links or advice for booking a bus from la to mexico at all? Can i just book a bus at the station like a day in advance? Also, will i have to provide proof of onward journey from la at the airport? I know some countries want to see a return ticket for example, seeing as ill only have a one way to la, will this cause any problems? And that goes for central and south america countries too.

Apologies for the long post, but really want all the help and advice i can before i go, so any input is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!!

----------


## goldyy1

Thank u for this post! Our platform www.writemypaper.help/ has been in the industry since 2012. The company was founded by a journalist and essay typer who constantly received requests from clients asking the same question: "Can you write my essay for me?" Over the years, my rssay writer evolved into the premier online essay writing service.

----------

